# Flint tipped arrows for hunting?



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone hunt with actual flint tipped arrows for deer?  I was thinking about trying traditional next fall for a deer or two with my Kodiak but if i do it, i would like to go with wooden arrows and flint tips, but did not know if anyone ever tried it or actually does it?  I got a arrowhead from Nic at WAR II and i think i can fashion one onto an old cedar arrow of my dads.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## dpoole (Nov 2, 2009)

choctawlb does it


----------



## Jranger (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw a guy in GON mag a few years ago that used flint tipped arrows with a primative bow to take two pope & youngs one year. Who knows he may even be a member here...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep. I hunt with 'em, and many, many people I hang around with use stone and have killed a lot of critters with them. I think stone kills quicker than steel-but, just like steel heads, they gotta be *sharp*. All stone points aren't good for hunting. You need sharp edges, good shape and cross-section.


----------



## The Native Way (Nov 2, 2009)

I do and love it I use all primitive gear bow arrows flint ect. let me know if you are intrested in getting some arrows?


----------



## BOFF (Nov 2, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Anyone hunt with actual flint tipped arrows for deer?  I was thinking about trying traditional next fall for a deer or two with my Kodiak but if i do it, i would like to go with wooden arrows and flint tips, but did not know if anyone ever tried it or actually does it?  I got a arrowhead from Nic at WAR II and i think i can fashion one onto an old cedar arrow of my dads.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Several people knap and use the heads to hunt with themselves. That stone gets scary sharp!!! 

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 3, 2009)

The Native Way said:


> I do and love it I use all primitive gear bow arrows flint ect. let me know if you are intrested in getting some arrows?



Actually, maybe after i know what i am buying for Christmas...but i definitely will remember.  

Thanks for the feedback everyone...i am thinking i am gonna try it!!


----------



## dtala (Nov 3, 2009)

I use em every year. Knap my own points. I've killed a dozen pigs and deer with stone tipped arras.

I agree with Hillbilly that stone points kill better than steel. They will outpenetrate steel on hogs for sure.

  troy


----------



## BOFF (Nov 3, 2009)

dtala said:


> I use em every year. Knap my own points. I've killed a dozen pigs and deer with stone tipped arras.
> 
> I agree with Hillbilly that stone points kill better than steel. They will outpenetrate steel on hogs for sure.
> 
> troy



Hey Troy,

Was hoping you'd chime in. Able to do any knapping with that finger?

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## dtala (Nov 4, 2009)

some David, I've had to change my boppping technique though. I used to let the right hand hit the pad on my leg....that hurts too much now. I got a bopper with a longer handle and had to readjust my sights.......

  troy


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 4, 2009)

How well do the stone points hold up I would think they would break easy?


----------



## dtala (Nov 4, 2009)

longbow, depends on the material(rock) and the skill of the knapper. 

I can make a pretty good hunting point, but I have broken EVERY single Obsidian point that I've hit an animal with even though I did kill every one. Obsidian is volcanic natural glass and is pretty brittle.

Same for Alabama rock called Tallahatta Quartzite. It is not a very tough rock. If ya get it thin enought to make a hunting point it is usually too weak to hold up hitting any bone, including a rib.

BUT, I have never broken a point made from raw Texas chert and I've prolly killed eight deer and hogs with points made from this stone.

  troy


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 5, 2009)

where can I find some Rock to try my hand at it? sounds lik ea lot of work if the point will break everytime but I'd like to give it a shot.

By tha way is it legal to hunt with rock points in Georgia cant find anything in the rules and regs about it, just dont wanna get caught with illegal equipment.


----------



## thurston1979 (Nov 5, 2009)

LongBow01 said:


> where can I find some Rock to try my hand at it? sounds lik ea lot of work if the point will break everytime but I'd like to give it a shot.
> 
> By tha way is it legal to hunt with rock points in Georgia cant find anything in the rules and regs about it, just dont wanna get caught with illegal equipment.



I would not think there is any regulations on stone points. 
I have purchased some material from
Neolithics.com.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2009)

Stone points are legal in GA. Raw Texas chert and NC rhyolite are good materials for hunting points, both tough and sharp. Another thing about stone points-if a piece breaks off on a bone, that's just exposing more razor-sharp edge.


----------

